# Jerry Garcia Ties



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I would never post Jerry Garcia ties on the fora. However, I am trying to free up valuable closet space. Do any of the fine members of AAAC know of anyone who actually wears them and would be interested in a very good deal?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The furnace.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not much of a fan. Do you know of a website where a lot of teachers or people who may need to wear ties, but aren't business people surf?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The furnace.


Alas, regardless of my personal bias, that would be very wasteful. However, thanks for the input.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

As in Jerry Garcia from the mind numbingly boring old hippy band? He makes ties?! Crikey, he couldn't even make good music whilst addicted to Heroin (which is normally as easy as falling off a log) so his creative powers are very low in my estimation. I certainly wouldn't trust him to design a decent necktie.......


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What does a Jerry Garcia tie look like?


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm not much of a fan. Do you know of a website where a lot of teachers or people who may need to wear ties, but aren't business people surf?


If this wasn't a fashion forum, this post wouldn't make much sense, lol.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard said:


> What does a Jerry Garcia tie look like?


Similar to a Weejun.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I have a number of Jerry ties. 

For the uninitiated, they are ties based on Jerry's paintings. Some are good looking, others not. I suspect their greatest appeal is to people who loved Jerry and his music, and I count myself in that number. Could you PM me with pictures?


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Garcia ties are casual ties in generally strong colors. The images are taken from works of art that Mr. Garcia did during his lifetime.

I owned a number of those ties and can state with decent statistical accuracy;
Garcia ties lose their luster quickly.
Garcia ties are very prone to getting a curl or other problem that causes them to not lay correctly.

I have trouble believing that a used Garcia tie would be worth the shipping cost.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, Shaver, that Pied Piper of drug use.

I went to a Dead show once on Oakland and fell asleep. Seriously. I was probably the only sober guy there.

Which reminds me of a joke I once heard:
Q. What did one Dead Head say to the other when they ran out of weed?
A. "Dude, what's this crap we're listening to?"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> Yes, Shaver, that Pied Piper of drug use.
> 
> I went to a Dead show once on Oakland and fell asleep. Seriously. I was probably the only sober guy there.
> 
> ...


Brilliant joke. :icon_smile_big: You can be assured I shall appropriate that for future use. Equally it can be applied to Pink Floyd.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

jackmccullough said:


> I have a number of Jerry ties.
> 
> For the uninitiated, they are ties based on Jerry's paintings. Some are good looking, others not. I suspect their greatest appeal is to people who loved Jerry and his music, and I count myself in that number. Could you PM me with pictures?


It would be difficult as I have over 100 different Garcia ties. I'll do something.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

MRR said:


> I have trouble believing that a used Garcia tie would be worth the shipping cost.


You obviously don't know me very well... :rolleyes2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaver said:


> Brilliant joke. :icon_smile_big: You can be assured I shall appropriate that for future use. Equally it can be applied to Pink Floyd.


YOU DARE INSULT THE FLOYD?!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Brilliant joke. :icon_smile_big: You can be assured I shall appropriate that for future use. Equally it can be applied to Pink Floyd.


Pink Floyd was more creative, although at least as pretentious. It was a mainstay of my high school listening rotation; in my first year at university, I ceremoniously threw my Pink Floyd cassettes (oh, yes! metal tape recorded off of friend's CDs, with Dolby, of course) away.

In all honesty, the Dead's American Beauty is a magnificent album. Working Man's Dead isn't so bad, either, but American Beauty is the one worth keeping.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A friend of my mother gave me a Garcia tie. It hangs on the rack, unworn, in silent rebuke.

The same lady signed me up for really good Virginia peanuts. I get a huge can every other month. They are excellent.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Doc,

You might try posting your ties on eBay in lots of ten. At $40 the lot, they would sell briskly.

I hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Shaver said:


> As in Jerry Garcia from the mind numbingly boring old hippy band? He makes ties?! Crikey, he couldn't even make good music whilst addicted to Heroin (which is normally as easy as falling off a log) so his creative powers are very low in my estimation. I certainly wouldn't trust him to design a decent necktie.......


He also fancied himself a painter. His work hung in a Georgetown gallery for years.

The gentleman of HTJ is a fan and therefore may be interested in the ties:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Acme said:


> Doc,
> 
> You might try posting your ties on eBay in lots of ten. At $40 the lot, they would sell briskly.
> 
> I hope this helps, good luck.


Seems like a daunting task as I have never sold anything on ebay. I do not even know how to go about listing an item.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Brilliant joke. :icon_smile_big: You can be assured I shall appropriate that for future use. Equally it can be applied to Pink Floyd.


Shaver,

Thanks for stating this. Your comment has freed me, after all these years, to come out of the closet.

Growing up in the backwoods of the land of Rock 'N Roll, I was raised to revere the trinity of Lynyrd Skynyrd, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd. However, too many late nights in college attending parties where I watched people get stoned and listen to Pink Floyd until sunrise have permanently soured their music for me. I listen to a classic rock station often, but I have a conditioned reflex to change the channel the moment any PF comes on.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

His ties are the antithesis of what I look for in a tie.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> Seems like a daunting task as I have never sold anything on ebay. I do not even know how to go about listing an item.


It isn't any more difficult than listing items here, once you get set up. However, you would need to spend an hour or so creating an eBay account, and also creating a PayPal account so you can receive payments.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Acme said:


> Shaver,
> 
> Thanks for stating this. Your comment has freed me, after all these years, to come out of the closet.
> 
> Growing up in the backwoods of the land of Rock 'N Roll, I was raised to revere the trinity of Lynyrd Skynyrd, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd. However, too many late nights in college attending parties where I watched people get stoned and listen to Pink Floyd until sunrise have permanently soured their music for me. I listen to a classic rock station often, but I have a conditioned reflex to change the channel the moment any PF comes on.


Pink Floyd en precis: overly earnest baroque pseudo intellectual twaddle which does not, as it believes, transcend it's genre but instead insults it via it's pretension to be other. Album covers designed to roll joints on and the faintly amusing approximation of surrealist imagery to be considered meaningful to a spliff-addled mind. The music involves plenty of stereo panning to impress the sensibilities of an altered state achieved by marijuana.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Acme said:


> Shaver,
> 
> Thanks for stating this. Your comment has freed me, after all these years, to come out of the closet.
> 
> Growing up in the backwoods of the land of Rock 'N Roll, I was raised to revere the trinity of Lynyrd Skynyrd, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd. However, too many late nights in college attending parties where I watched people get stoned and listen to Pink Floyd until sunrise have permanently soured their music for me. I listen to a classic rock station often, but I have a conditioned reflex to change the channel the moment any PF comes on.


In High School we used to sit in the dark and listen to Floyd. Maybe I was stoned (although in that case I usually preferred The Doors or Hendrix). We watched the Wall thinking it was deep.

I later reacted against all of that, although I've retained my respect for Zeppelin and Hendrix, Zeppelin in particular.

The best thing about Pink Floyd is that it inspired this reggae cover of Dark Side of the Moon:






I've read it's "Wizard of Oz" compliant, although I've not verified that myself.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I should point out that many of the comments on this thread are not only off-topic, but they are also needlessly insulting to other Forum members and not befitting the tone of discourse to which we should aspire.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Acme said:


> It isn't any more difficult than listing items here, once you get set up. However, you would need to spend an hour or so creating an eBay account, and also creating a PayPal account so you can receive payments.


It is fairly easy. There are plenty of people here who can help. The down side of selling on Ebay is that Ebay will charge a small amount after the sale is made.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

jackmccullough said:


> I should point out that many of the comments on this thread are not only off-topic, but they are also needlessly insulting to other Forum members and not befitting the tone of discourse to which we should aspire.


Pink Floyd are forum members?! In which case I extend my sincerest apologies to you, David and Roger.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe you can trade them for some Rush Limbaugh ties. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Maybe you can trade them for some Rush Limbaugh ties.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Good one, L-feld... (Unfortunately, Limbaughs were the next variety that I intended to cull.)


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Isn't there a John Lennon clothing brand? I find that really odd. Think what we want of Garcia and his ties, it was his artwork. His pursuit. The Lennon stuff?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

When you have a collection of ties like mine, you end up with ALL typed of weird ties. I own many John Lennon, The Beatles, and even a Patridge Family tie that is every bit of 5-1/2 inches wide. I tied it in a windsor knot one day at it looked like a ceremonial flag folded up and placed under my collar.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaver said:


> Pink Floyd en precis: overly earnest baroque pseudo intellectual twaddle which does not, as it believes, transcend it's genre but instead insults it via it's pretension to be other. Album covers designed to roll joints on and the faintly amusing approximation of surrealist imagery to be considered meaningful to a spliff-addled mind. The music involves plenty of stereo panning to impress the sensibilities of an altered state achieved by marijuana.


... or some people, you know, just kind of enjoy the music without making any pretensions.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Acme said:


> Shaver,
> 
> Thanks for stating this. Your comment has freed me, after all these years, to come out of the closet.
> 
> Growing up in the backwoods of the land of Rock 'N Roll, I was raised to revere the trinity of Lynyrd Skynyrd, Led Zeppelin, and Pink Floyd. However, too many late nights in college attending parties where I watched people get stoned and listen to Pink Floyd until sunrise have permanently soured their music for me. I listen to a classic rock station often, but I have a conditioned reflex to change the channel the moment any PF comes on.


Freebird, Stairway, anything on Dark Side and the Doors get that from me.

Otherwise LZ and the Stones has aged well.


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shaver said:


> As in Jerry Garcia from the mind numbingly boring old hippy band? He makes ties?! Crikey, he couldn't even make good music whilst addicted to Heroin (which is normally as easy as falling off a log) so his creative powers are very low in my estimation. I certainly wouldn't trust him to design a decent necktie.......


Not sure what you are talking about-- but I am a fan. I agree his stuff during the 2nd half of his career, while on heroin, was frequently sub-standard. But you seem to be one of the many who never experienced one the bands better live performances, which were unparalleled. You seem to be saying that it is easy to make good music while on heroin-- I wouldn't know about it, but I tend to doubt that. The Dead can be a difficult band to listen too, and no doubt they had many weak performances, but this was in large part due to their improvisational efforts, which can be very risky. Their fans greatly appreciated these efforts, and were willing to take the bad with the good. Many times people throw the baby out with the bathwater when uneducated about a particular artists or style of art or music.

As for the ties-- I never really checked them out.



Shaver said:


> Pink Floyd en precis: overly earnest baroque pseudo intellectual twaddle which does not, as it believes, transcend it's genre but instead insults it via it's pretension to be other. Album covers designed to roll joints on and the faintly amusing approximation of surrealist imagery to be considered meaningful to a spliff-addled mind. The music involves plenty of stereo panning to impress the sensibilities of an altered state achieved by marijuana.


What do you prefer: Madonna? Classical music? Mel Torme? Drugs are not needed to appreciate Pink Floyd. The level of engineering in their albums was very intricate, and well before it's time. That's not pretension, that is good, solid hard work, long hours and love of craft. There is a psychedelic aspect to the music and art, as you point out, but this was pretty common at that time, and does not define the music, by any means (as it does for some other, lesser skilled groups of the time).


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I did always this it was ironioc that a man who was never seen wearing anything but a t-shirt and jeans would have a line of ties for sale:icon_scratch:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

msphotog said:


> I did always this it was ironioc that a man who was never seen wearing anything but a t-shirt and jeans would have a line of ties for sale:icon_scratch:


And he hated tie-dye T-shirts. A black T-shirt was half of his uniform.


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

I have some very good (and very successful, professionally) friends who are deadheads. What kind of deal did you have in mind, I would be happy to pass it along.

BTW, while not a big fan, I did go to a couple of dead shows and they were fun. AND, I was not stoned. I am sure my preference for Springsteen shows would be looked down upon by some as well.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

srmd22 said:


> Not sure what you are talking about-- but I am a fan. I agree his stuff during the 2nd half of his career, while on heroin, was frequently sub-standard. But you seem to be one of the many who never experienced one the bands better live performances, which were unparalleled. You seem to be saying that it is easy to make good music while on heroin-- I wouldn't know about it, but I tend to doubt that. The Dead can be a difficult band to listen too, and no doubt they had many weak performances, but this was in large part due to their improvisational efforts, which can be very risky. Their fans greatly appreciated these efforts, and were willing to take the bad with the good. Many times people throw the baby out with the bathwater when uneducated about a particular artists or style of art or music.
> 
> Actually, good musicians improvising on songs they know (which everyone in a band performing on that level obviously should) is not risky at all. People who are stoned just jamming away - - - that's a bit different as people frequently found out at Dead Concerts. I guess I never saw the appeal either.
> 
> I actually liked a lot of Pink Floyd. A few of their songs can be nicely tamed into restaurant dinner piano, especially if performed with an occasional knowing wink.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

hmmm.... I had mentioned I was open to receiving some in my last bulk tie order (My roommates father is apparently a fan of them) but (possibly for the better?) I didn't end up with any.

I'll inquire if he is still looking for a early Father's day gift...

and to the defense of "_Mr. Floyd", _at least they dressed more nicely than the rockers of today!

...albeit, on fire.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Aug 26, 2012)

What's a Jerry Garcia? This is a cultural reference I am not aware of... Are these made by some drug addled hippy in psychedelic colors?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Some general examples for the curious...

Not _quite_ suitable for the "Trad tie swap box"



















disclaimer: I do not own any


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

adoucett said:


> hmmm.... I had mentioned I was open to receiving some in my last bulk tie order but I didn't end up with any.


Oops... sorry about that. I can definitely make up for the oversight. lol
P.S. I love the "disclaimer."


----------



## GamecockGrad (May 8, 2012)

Doc - 
What about doing a buy a Jerry, get a repp/stripe free with the condition that folks have to send a photo wearing the Jerry from their office.

Or maybe call the folks at Ben & Jerry's and see if Ben & Jerrys want them in exchange for some Cherry Garcia

Or maybe this guy Nicholas Meriwether (who was culled from 400 applicants to fill the position of Grateful Dead archivist.
Read more: https://www.sfgate.com/music/articl...rchive-opens-museum-3661047.php#ixzz2JQjL22rg) would want them.

Here's his info: 
*Contact Grateful Dead Archivist Nicholas Meriwether*
Mailing address:
Special Collections, McHenry Library
UCSC
1156 High St.
Santa Cruz, CA. 95064
Phone: (831) 502-7526
Email: [email protected]

​


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, GCGrad... I just might utilize it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

srmd22 said:


> Not sure what you are talking about-- but I am a fan. I agree his stuff during the 2nd half of his career, while on heroin, was frequently sub-standard. But you seem to be one of the many who never experienced one the bands better live performances, which were unparalleled. You seem to be saying that it is easy to make good music while on heroin-- I wouldn't know about it, but I tend to doubt that. The Dead can be a difficult band to listen too, and no doubt they had many weak performances, but this was in large part due to their improvisational efforts, which can be very risky. Their fans greatly appreciated these efforts, and were willing to take the bad with the good. Many times people throw the baby out with the bathwater when uneducated about a particular artists or style of art or music.
> 
> As for the ties-- I never really checked them out.
> 
> *What do you prefer: *Madonna? Classical music? Mel Torme? Drugs are not needed to appreciate Pink Floyd. The level of engineering in their albums was very intricate, and well before it's time. That's not pretension, that is good, solid hard work, long hours and love of craft. There is a psychedelic aspect to the music and art, as you point out, but this was pretty common at that time, and does not define the music, by any means (as it does for some other, lesser skilled groups of the time).


What do I prefer? Well.... my posts are littered with musical references, such an admirer of music I am. However a limited range is reflected in some choice selections listed on the 'Official AAAC Music Thread' over on the Trad forum.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You guys aren't anywhere near my musical preferences. I like my music coming from the 808's.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> You guys aren't anywhere near my musical preferences. I like my music coming from the 808's.


*WARNING VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED*

https://warp.net/records/aphex-twin/player/video/windowlicker

https://warp.net/records/aphex-twin/player/video/come-to-daddy

Just for you drl - super-groovy scary-assed clunking and clicking, the soundtrack to the far edge of dreams.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> Similar to a Weejun.


I thought a Jerry Garcia tie had like skulls on it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

msphotog said:


> I did always this it was ironioc that a man who was never seen wearing anything but a t-shirt and jeans would have a line of ties for sale:icon_scratch:


Was that his style of clothing?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Being totally honest, I never came close to understanding Jerry Garcia, his music (though I did enjoy listening to some of his lyrics), or his ties! Now if the Oak Ridge Boys ever came out with a line of clothing or just ties, perhaps I could get into those(?)! LOL.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

God help me... I actually think that I have a vintage Oak Ridge Boys issued "Elvira" skinny tie similar to the ones worn by the bass singer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Jeez Louise, don't temp me! I would be embarrassed to tell you how many times my poor, beleaguered wife has had to sit and endure listening to that song (Elvira) at I can't recall exactly how many Oak Ridge Boy's concerts. And, can you believe this, the lady still loves me(!)?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Shaver said:


> What do I prefer? Well.... my posts are littered with musical references, such an admirer of music I am. However a limited range is reflected in some choice selections listed on the 'Official AAAC Music Thread' over on the Trad forum.


It doesn't matter.

You have committed the hersey of having a strong, biased and subjective opinion and for that you must be shunned by the community!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> It doesn't matter.
> 
> You have committed the hersey of having a strong, biased and subjective opinion and for that you must be shunned by the community!!


Must I?

Oh.

I thought I was a well-liked and highly respected member.......


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I love Elvira and have done it on stage at least a hundred times. It's a fun song and I love the harmony. (Yes, some of the bands had three singers and could actually approximate the record.) 

I get a funny feeling up and down my spine just thinking about the song!!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I get a funny feeling up and down my spine just thinking about the song!!


Great lyric insert to your post. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Just for you drl - super-groovy scary-assed clunking and clicking, the soundtrack to the far edge of dreams.


Dude, that is some warped stuff. I love it!


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Brio1 said:


> A black T-shirt was half of his uniform.


Except for 84-85. Trouble ahead, Jerry in Red.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

jackmccullough said:


> I have a number of Jerry ties.
> 
> For the uninitiated, they are ties based on Jerry's paintings. Some are good looking, others not. I suspect their greatest appeal is to people who loved Jerry and his music, and I count myself in that number. Could you PM me with pictures?


What he said!

I also have a couple of Garcia ties, though I currently do not wear them. I was first initiated into his & the Grateful Dead music in the very early 70's with the album "American Beauty". A few years after that, I made my pilgrimage to Haight-Ashbury and was fortunate enough to see the Dead on June 30th 1995, as Jerry passed to his next world on August 9th of the same year.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm not much of a fan. Do you know of a website where a lot of teachers or people who may need to wear ties, but aren't business people surf?


Teacher here, watch your tone.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

mr.v said:


> Teacher here, watch your tone.


I am not certain that any particular tone was intended by forsbergacct2000. Those who wear ties outside of a strictly business context may, if they so desire, exercise more latitude as to the creativity of their choices.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

drlivingston said:


> God help me... I actually think that I have a vintage Oak Ridge Boys issued "Elvira" skinny tie similar to the ones worn by the bass singer.


Pic! Please!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

adoucett said:


> Some general examples for the curious...
> 
> Not _quite_ suitable for the "Trad tie swap box"
> 
> ...


I've seen worse.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Being totally honest, I never came close to understanding Jerry Garcia, his music (though I did enjoy listening to some of his lyrics), or his ties! Now if the Oak Ridge Boys ever came out with a line of clothing or just ties, perhaps I could get into those(?)! LOL.


I kinda like The Grateful Dead and Jerry Garcia's music.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

Shaver said:


> I am not certain that any particular tone was intended by forsbergacct2000. Those who wear ties outside of a strictly business context may, if they so desire, exercise more latitude as to the creativity of their choices.


Shaver, Thanks for your take on that comment. I understand and agree with that observation.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Pic! Please!


I want to see the partridge family tie... I'm young enough to never have seen a 5+ inch tie IRL!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

mr.v said:


> Shaver, Thanks for your take on that comment. I understand and agree with that observation.


My pleasure. :icon_smile:

Is your avatar an illustration by Bill Sienkiewicz by the way? It looks very similar, although many imitate his style nowadays.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

Shaver said:


> My pleasure. :icon_smile:
> 
> Is your avatar an illustration by Bill Sienkiewicz by the way? It looks very similar, although many imitate his style nowadays.


I don't think it's by sienkiewicz. It's a drawing of Tripa Seca, a Mexican tv character. I think the artist may be Brazilian.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

mr.v said:


> Shaver, Thanks for your take on that comment. I understand and agree with that observation.


Thank you for understanding. I'm generally not a flame thrower.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Shaver said:


> I am not certain that any particular tone was intended by forsbergacct2000. Those who wear ties outside of a strictly business context may, if they so desire, exercise more latitude as to the creativity of their choices.


A major thank you to Shaver also for helping to curb a misunderstanding!! (Both as a moderator and a poster, LOL!!!)


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

An acquaintance of mine takes pride in the fact that all his shirts are from Thomas Pink and all his ties, Jerry Garcia...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what's wrong with Thomas Pink, but the Garcia ties bring those shirts way down.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> An acquaintance of mine takes pride in the fact that all his shirts are from Thomas Pink and all his ties, Jerry Garcia...


Wow! Talk about your sartorial dichotomies...


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

> Actually, good musicians improvising on songs they know (which everyone in a band performing on that level obviously should) is not risky at all.


This depends on what level you are improvising, and I don't mean technically. I mean how far to your limits the group or individual is pushing in terms of energy and spirit. When you go out on a limb, testing your own abilities and really going for it, you risk making some flubs, or missing the vibe. I know this as a musician myself, and many of my musical role models, particularly jazz guys, which range from Coltrane to Metheny, but the list is endless, have stated the same.

If you are just talking about improvising solos over standards or laid back blues riffing, then, sure, no risk there. The Dead did both-- more of the former early on, and more of the latter in their decline. But what they did had tremendous value, and was risky in that really no other rock bands were doing it quite that way, or to that degree, at the time. In fact to this day, the art of improv in rock, bluesy rock and country has largely been lost. Spacey jams can be horrifically and dismally boring and noisy, but when they hit that perfect mix, they can be sublime, and few rock bands really acheived this, other then the Dead. Jazz has been more successful, but it is a different sound entirely.

I don't know if that all makes sense, but some people will know where I am coming from.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Thank you for understanding. I'm generally not a flame thrower.


No problem. I get jumpy when people talk about ties.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I think that I will post the darn things just to stir up more enmity. :devil:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I think that I will post the darn things just to stir up more enmity. :devil:


This must surely be the all-time high for most diverse range of topics covered in an AAAC tie thread? :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Thank you for understanding. I'm generally not a *flame thrower*.


It just occurred to me that this is the best tool for erm... "moving" novelty ties like these. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> This must surely be the all-time high for most diverse range of topics covered in an AAAC tie thread? :tongue2:


Any Super Bowl predictions?


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

A local newscaster in Spokane, Randy Shaw, wears them all the time (with matching pocket square). Its awful, so awful.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Any Super Bowl predictions?


Is that the curious game that only teenage girls play in England but has for some unfathomable reason gained enormous popularity as a spectator sport in America?


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Is that the curious game that only teenage girls play in England but has for some unfathomable reason gained enormous popularity as a spectator sport in America?


Oh how cute, an Englishman attempting to insult American football.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think American football is kind of overrated. I don't know how it took over from baseball as the national sport.

Anyways, he was just joking. Don't get too huffy.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Funnily enough, Shaver, my understanding is in the US that soccer is principally played by American high school kids. 

Of course why they need to strap on all that protective kit to play rugby is another matter.:devil:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

upthewazzu said:


> Oh how cute, an Englishman attempting to insult American football.


Actually I was attempting to insult baseball.

How should I know that it's American football in the Super Bowl? 
For example,do *you* know where Leeds United play? ic12337:


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I think American football is kind of overrated. I don't know how it took over from baseball as the national sport.
> 
> Anyways, he was just joking. Don't get too huffy.


Once baseball decided to ruin the game by taking 4.5 hours to complete 9 innings.

I know, just cracking wise myself.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Actually I was attempting to insult baseball.
> 
> How should I know that it's American football in the Super Bowl?
> For example,do *you* know where Leeds United play?


In Leeds, of course! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

upthewazzu said:


> In Leeds, of course! :icon_cheers:


Every other week, in fact. We are, when playing away from home, to be found terrifying opposition in every corner of England. :icon_smile:

And, yes Manchester City, you do well to tremble, you are next.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Funnily enough, Shaver, my understanding is in the US that soccer is principally played by American high school kids.
> 
> Of course why they need to strap on all that protective kit to play rugby is another matter.:devil:


Dearest Balfour, in the past 20 years we have witnessed a very large movement in our youth sports programs. When I was a lad, there were only two predominant sports to choose from, baseball or football. Since, I would say, 1990, more and more kids are being thrust into soccer programs. This accomplishes many things:
A) More kids can play at the same time.
B) Less injurious than American football.
C) For the younger kids, it allows both genders to play together.
While the entire US might not be soccer crazy, they are at least becoming soccer aware. American Football is still king around here (especially since I reside less than one hour from the University of Alabama.) That is not going to change in my lifetime. People here are rabid fans of the sport (complete with foaming at the mouth--which could be attributed to the continuous drinking of cheap beer.) 
As to the protective kit to play football, take a look at this hit and you will gain a better understanding.
https://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/58558/video-clowneys-critical-hit


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

upthewazzu said:


> Once baseball decided to ruin the game by taking 4.5 hours to complete 9 innings.
> 
> I know, just cracking wise myself.


Haha, you haven't seen how long Gators football games can take.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> ......As to the protective kit to play football, take a look at this hit and you will gain a better understanding.
> https://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/58558/video-clowneys-critical-hit


Huh! You call that a hit? When I was a lad the opposing football *spectators* used to hit one another harder than that.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Dearest Balfour, in the past 20 years we have witnessed a very large movement in our youth sports programs. When I was a lad, there were only two predominant sports to choose from, baseball or football. Since, I would say, 1990, more and more kids are being thrust into soccer programs. This accomplishes many things:
> A) More kids can play at the same time.
> B) Less injurious than American football.
> C) For the younger kids, it allows both genders to play together.
> ...


I'm sorry if I was unclear. Mr. S is a great football fan (aka soccer). I don't much care for the game, and I was hamfistedly trying to turn his post #82 back on him. I'm sure there are, as you say, very sound reasons for its rise to prominence in school sports.

As for the clip, I raise you these two rugger clips!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM-o-mmGpcw


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Balfour said:


> As for the clip, I raise you these two rugger clips!
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM-o-mmGpcw


Well played... quite brutal! 
I wonder how much they had to pay the players from that one team to don hot pink uniforms. Poor chaps.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Well played... quite brutal!
> I wonder how much they had to pay the players from that one team to don hot pink uniforms. Poor chaps.


But you wouldn't say it was girly, would you? At least not to their faces ...:smile:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't stand American football, and that damned Super Bowl. There, I said it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

salgy said:


> I want to see the partridge family tie... I'm young enough to never have seen a 5+ inch tie IRL!












All I could find was a partridge tie but no Patridge Family tie.


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

I actually have a Garcia tie somewhere. It's not awful, but I don't wear it. Maybe I should dig it out and post..


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Actually I was attempting to insult baseball.
> 
> How should I know that it's American football in the Super Bowl?
> For example,do *you* know where Leeds United play? ic12337:


The Super Bowl is the "FIFA world cup" of American football. The term I think you were looking for is "World Series".

Speaking of which, we'd probably have invited you, but you insist on playing cricket, for reasons we fail to understand.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Acme said:


> The Super Bowl is the "FIFA world cup" of American football. The term I think you were looking for is "World Series".
> 
> Speaking of which, we'd probably have invited you, but you insist on playing cricket, for reasons we fail to understand.


World series! That's it, it all comes flooding back to me now. That's the game which is normally fixed by organised crime isn't it? I won't even mention the fact it is called 'World' series but is actually a solely American competition, as no other countries are interested in joining in. :devil:

Cricket, though. I'd like to pretend that I am a great cricket fan, the epitome of Englishness, but I can't fathom the rules and I find it dull as dishwater.......


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> World series! That's it, it all comes flooding back to me now. That's the game which is normally fixed by organised crime isn't it? I won't even mention the fact it is called 'World' series but is actually a solely American competition, as no other countries are interested in joining in. :devil:
> 
> Cricket, though. I'd like to pretend that I am a great cricket fan, the epitome of Englishness, but I can't fathom the rules and I find it dull as dishwater.......


Aha!

I've tried understanding cricket, but I just can't do it, it's easier to follow Japanese. Dot balls? Economy rate? Non-power play overs? What does it all mean? :crazy:

And then there's this:

_As tall pace bowler Jhulan Goswami took advantage of the chance to bowl in the dewy, humid conditions to have Danielle Wyatt caught at slip, Edwards was watchful to negate the India attack's biggest threat. Sarah Taylor, back in the side after a hamstring injury, was driving fluently as soon as she came to the crease but, when Edwards eventually found some rhythm with cuts to the boundary, she outscored her partner. The Kent batter overtook Belinda Clark's previous world record of 4,484 runs when she moved from 53 to 57 by slapping the leg-spin of Reema Malhotra through the covers._

I read that paragraph and it reminds me immediately of the lesbian spank inferno episode of Coupling.

Google's no help, there isn't an English<->Cricket setting on the translator. Frankly I find it easier to learn quantum theory by reading Wikipedia articles than figuring out how cricket works by following BBC coverage.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ I believe our Mr Balfour is something of a fan, so perhaps he may be of some assistance.

One thing's for sure - never ever google the phrase 'beautiful crease' as there is no help to found there at all. :redface:


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> World series! That's it, it all comes flooding back to me now. That's the game which is normally fixed by organised crime isn't it?


No, that's you guys. We did have Arnold Rothstein and the Black Sox, but that was back in 1909. You're the ones currently enduring the cricket spot-fixing scandal.

That said, however, we really have no excuse for Lance Armstrong. He is, in so many ways, quintessentially American.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> One thing's for sure - never ever google the phrase 'beautiful crease' as there is no help to found there at all. :redface:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:, :icon_hailthee:!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Acme said:


> Aha!
> 
> I've tried understanding cricket, but I just can't do it, it's easier to follow Japanese. Dot balls? Economy rate? Non-power play overs? What does it all mean?
> 
> Google's no help, there isn't an English<->Cricket setting on the translator. Frankly I find it easier to learn quantum theory by reading Wikipedia articles than figuring out how cricket works by following BBC coverage.


Dot ball: when a run isn't scored off a pitch (a "ball"), the score records that as a dot in his scorebook. So you might see an over - a set of 6 balls - scored thus: 1 2 . . W 2. 1 run off the first ball, 2 off the second, then two dot balls, then a wicket (= "out"), then 2 runs.

Economy rate: akin to ERA, it's the number of runs a bowler (= "pitcher") concedes in an over on average. So if a bowler concedes 4 runs in his first over, 6 in his second, and 2 in his third, his economy rate is 4. In limited over (="fixed number of pitches per inning") cricket, economy rate matters a lot. In the full-length game, it's not so important.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Anyone mention Lacrosse yet.... ?


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Shaver said:


> As in Jerry Garcia from the mind numbingly boring old hippy band? He makes ties?! Crikey, he couldn't even make good music whilst addicted to Heroin (which is normally as easy as falling off a log) so his creative powers are very low in my estimation. I certainly wouldn't trust him to design a decent necktie.......


Ha ha...agreed. However; he did put out a nice album with keyboardist Howard Wales that is pretty good if you can find it. But I never understood the Grateful Dead musically, and I in fact admit to liking a bit of 60's and 70's psychedelia. I envision the average Garcia tie wearer as someone intelligent, bordering on genius...albeit a little more Kaczynski than Kasparov.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

um, no offense of course drlivingston. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

None taken... I love the unabomber/chess grandmaster comparison.


Monocle said:


> albeit a little more Kaczynski than Kasparov.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Funnily enough I consider Ted to be one of the 'greatest living Americans'. The world needs more folk of Ted's calibre. A 100% genuine unique free-spirit genius. His prison sentence (life without possibility of parole) is difficult to consider as wholly motivated by punition, such is the excess of it's severity.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Funnily enough I consider Ted to be one of the 'greatest living Americans'. The world needs more folk of Ted's calibre. A 100% genuine unique free-spirit genius. His prison sentence (life without possibility of parole) is a farce and can be considered entirely politically motivated, as opposed to punitive, in it's excessive severity.


He did kinda bomb people though...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> He did kinda bomb people though...


Many choose to indulge in this activity to disincline their opponents, often with the fervent support of the populace. Unlike most who favour this approach, Ted's manifesto is clear, sensible, righteous and absolutely not subject to revision as expedient.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Getting a tad (okay, a lot) polticial chaps.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

True, but I'm reluctant to stop then since I find Shaver's politics fascinating.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Sorry. I've re worded my posts. Any better? :redface:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

How about the GoDaddy Superbowl ad? I never watch the game. But, the commercials are often priceless.


----------



## DannoRye (Feb 1, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Many choose to indulge in this activity to disincline their opponents, often with the fervent support of the populace. Unlike most who favour this approach, Ted's manifesto is clear, sensible, righteous and absolutely not subject to revision as expedient.


He is no less a tyrant than any other in question.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

What about lacrosse?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> What about lacrosse?


They still make fairly nice sportcoats.


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Funnily enough I consider Ted to be one of the 'greatest living Americans'. The world needs more folk of Ted's calibre. A 100% genuine unique free-spirit genius. His prison sentence (life without possibility of parole) is difficult to consider as wholly motivated by punition, such is the excess of it's severity.


This is one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen on here. Are you kidding me? Tell me Shaver, what do you see as Mr. Kaczynski's, that great American, best act? Was it the killing of the innocent computer store owner in Sacramento? Or how about when he blew the hand off of the UC Professor? Or maybe the university secretary he maimed? Great stuff, that.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

AMProfessor said:


> This is one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen on here. Are you kidding me? Tell me Shaver, what do you see as Mr. Kaczynski's, that great American, best act? Was it the killing of the innocent computer store owner in Sacramento? Or how about when he blew the hand off of the UC Professor? Or maybe the university secretary he maimed? Great stuff, that.


Mr Kaczynski is one of the most intelligent men to have emerged from the States. If his actions appear obscure then one must ask oneself - what could he see, that I cannot?


----------



## AMProfessor (Sep 9, 2011)

Obscure. That's quaint. Nice to see you put such a low value on the life and suffering of innocent people.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow this is getting heavy, doc! I thought this was a post about whacky ties not Neo-Luddism 
But then again maybe they are one and the same :O


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> They still make fairly nice sportcoats.


Back in the day they made some really cool, loud, granddad plaid sportcoats.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh well, now I guess I'm going to have to go read the d*mned thing.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> True, but I'm reluctant to stop then since I find Shaver's politics fascinating.


Possibly so. I suspect some of us, myself included, find this sort of apologia to be pretty repellent, and not what people come to the fashion forum for.



Shaver said:


> ^ Sorry. I've re worded my posts. Any better? :redface:


I may be a bit po-faced about this, but I think they remain political points - really for the Interchange (if anywhere here), not this Forum.

Balfour, I agree; this is in the interchange, at least for now.FORSBERGACCT2000


----------

